# Cheryl Coles bottom (tattoo)



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://uk.omg.yahoo.com/gossip/the-juice/cheryl-cole-bum-tattoo-142915440.html

Didnt realise that tattoo was so big mg:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

WOW. I'm all for tattoos but that is ****ing awful.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Goosh said:


> WOW. I'm all for tattoos but that is ****ing awful.


What a waste of a nice bottom.


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

i bet the tattoo artist tried getting sneak peeks and her beef curtains


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

wtf, why? :confused1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I bet it smells like roses too


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd love to water those flowers :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

If I was the tattooist, I'd be pausing every hour to go rub one out


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love it, looks amazing!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> I love it, looks amazing!


the tattoo or her arse?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> the tattoo or her arse?


Both


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Well it's rather difficult to judge how good the tattoo is. We're looking at it from a weird angle, almost upside down. Think some others are needed. :innocent:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What will it look like when the colours bleed?

This is up there for the most stupid tattoo I've ever seen.

All done for publicity I expect...which is ultimately about income.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well it's rather difficult to judge how good the tattoo is. We're looking at it from a weird angle, almost upside down. Think some others are needed. :innocent:


with you on that


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hope they removed the thorns, wouldnt wanna get pricked!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

that should be a crime! its no different to white washing over a rembrandt!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

not my thing tbh but wouldn't mind a bit of her!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

braxbro said:


> What a waste of a nice bottom.


My thoughts precisely!

A real shame that.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Screw Cheryl Cole.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> Screw Cheryl Cole.


Yes please


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glais said:


> Yes please


Please think about it...you wouldn't really would you?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fletch68 said:


> Please think about it...you wouldn't really would you?


yes


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

I would


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes


Twice if she asks nicely.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like a carpet you'd find in an old persons house.......probably smells the same as well.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes


Think about where she's been.....


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> Twice if she asks nicely.


XD


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Just cleaned up.

Safe to say I would.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tattoo is awsome!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow that must've hurt! Not something I would have but I think it's beautiful.


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

I used to like rosey cheeks.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

She went and took tramp stamp to a whole nother level. Saying that I do like tramp stamps on girls, but that is ridiculous. Love inked up girls, especially ones that can pull off a sleeve.

Imagine her bent over looking like that. What a waste.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Slow news day?

Woman has tattoo, small chance it could be someone famous?

That said, its an amazing looking tattoo.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd happily put the pr**k between those roses


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Shes perfection even with a tat.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I wouldn't go near her. What a Fcking mess, the tattoo suits her perfectly.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

tattoo itself is fcuking mint.

Need 2 see a rear view of her standing up to judge how it looks with where its placed like.

canny unique ad say like a haven't seen many full lower back and **** tattoos on a lass.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I always say if your gona have a tattoo have a decent one and what she has had is pure class done by one of the best. It beats the normal sh!t women use to have in the shop i worked in, all they ever had was silly little red devil with a fork. I use ti have ti prep about 20 of them for a bizzy Saturday


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks ridiculous. Her idea of tattoo placement is as dodgy as her singing. Nice looking lass who has yet to realise that public interest in her only extends to who she is shagging.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

mother of god.. why oh why


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I would let 100 black anaconda'd men run a train on me, call me Chauncey, bukkake in a 10 liter jug in which i will consume over a course of 2 hours just so i can get a taste of the sh*t of the guy who have had touched her sweet derriere whilst tracing the original outline of that tattoo.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Goosh said:


> WOW. I'm all for tattoos but that is ****ing awful.


You'd think you would be shafting a picasso instead eh?. Total waste of an ass!.


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheryl can do no wrong!! She is a goddess


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Now there's a rose bush I'd love to get stuck in!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuc.kin Chav.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The tattoo, backside and the owner are not all that


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tattoos are personal u love em or hate em..simple, u guys its a tattoo why do u lead into sex sex sex..grrrrr!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

she must hate her ass


----------



## illustrious. (Jul 24, 2013)

As some have said, what a waste of a decent @rse


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

cheryl pls no wants to see a fvcking flower bed on your **** dear. looks like an episode of ground force on her backside ffs !!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

ruined her body tbh


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm loving it. Would love to give her a little pr**k myself lol.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

It would be like goosing one of my nans old vases.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Tattoos are personal u love em or hate em..simple, u guys its a tattoo why do u lead into sex sex sex..grrrrr!


Because it is on her bottom.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> I would let 100 black anaconda'd men run a train on me, call me Chauncey, bukkake in a 10 liter jug in which i will consume over a course of 2 hours just so i can get a taste of the sh*t of the guy who have had touched her sweet derriere whilst tracing the original outline of that tattoo.


I would drag my cock through a mile of broken glass just to hear her fart through a walkie talkie


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> I would drag my cock through a mile of broken glass just to hear her fart through a walkie talkie


I already have mate. Had to let Ashley Cole suck me off too though.

I ain't even mad. Just close your eyes, it all feels the same.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

CPsteve said:


> I'm loving it. Would love to give her a little pr**k myself lol.


You have a little pr**k to give her? :confused1:


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Because it is on her bottom.


So they should talk of the art work not sex mr latblastr


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So they should talk of the art work not sex mr latblastr


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


>


Lol...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> So they should talk of the art work not sex mr latblastr


Yes of course Madam Skye....but some men being men don't. mg:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> Think about where she's been.....


Where has she been??


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Where has she been??


Newcastle, presumably


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

latblaster said:


> What will it look like when the colours bleed?
> 
> This is up there for the most stupid tattoo I've ever seen.
> 
> All done for publicity I expect...which is ultimately about income.


Why will the colour bleed? All depends on the skin type, ink using, depth of the ink.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Why will the colour bleed? All depends on the skin type, ink using, depth of the ink.


Didn't know that thought they all bled after many years. Well that's based on seeing the old boys around with tats from the 60's.

But surely the ink will eventually bleed as it's in soft tissue?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Didn't know that thought they all bled after many years. Well that's based on seeing the old boys around with tats from the 60's.
> 
> But surely the ink will eventually bleed as it's in soft tissue?


Nope, iv got no bleed in any of my ink and it covers about 40% of my body. Older ink tended to bleed due to technique and the type of ink.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> So they should talk of the art work not sex mr latblastr


shes a very attractive woman lying on her front with a pink thong on and her delightful little arse out. the only people who would potentially just discuss the artwork are either tattooists, gay men or women who need to lighten up


----------



## whatsacycle? (May 19, 2013)

What a waste of a cracking ****


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> shes a very attractive woman lying on her front with a pink thong on and her delightful little arse out. the only people who would potentially just discuss the artwork are either tattooists, gay men or women who need to lighten up


Sh1t, I better mention that she has a fvcking awesome ars3 as all iv spoken about it the ink. Did I mention the awesome ars3?


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Tattoos are personal u love em or hate em..simple, u guys its a tattoo why do u lead into sex sex sex..grrrrr!


It's a lady's bottom



Skye666 said:


> So they should talk of the art work not sex mr latblastr


But it's a lady's bottom


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Horrible tattoo!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> Sh1t, I better mention that she has a fvcking awesome ars3 as all iv spoken about it the ink. Did I mention the awesome ars3?


We already know about you mate, the games up!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> We already know about you mate, the games up!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

She has an awesome body but I think her bum should have been left clear. The tattoo hides it.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

If you have a pic showing the full tattoo with her looking over

Her shoulder I will be forever in your debt @tamara ;-)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I think it looks wicked ! But then again im into tattoo's lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Where has she been??


Well she used to live a mile up the road from me in Shackleford with that tw4t Ashley Cole.

Tattoo looks fvcking awful.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

awful.. wouldnt have minded it if it didnt cover the whole ass


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> shes a very attractive woman lying on her front with a pink thong on and her delightful little arse out. the only people who would potentially just discuss the artwork are either tattooists, gay men or women who need to lighten up


Ash and his crapper....sigh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Because it is on her bottom.


Anddddddd??????


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Sh1t, I better mention that she has a fvcking awesome ars3 as all iv spoken about it the ink. Did I mention the awesome ars3?


Fail... :nono:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I quite like it! Only on Cheryl cole though!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DoubleXL- said:


> I quite like it! Only on Cheryl cole though!


Do u love the artwork?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Do u love the artwork?


I wouldn't say love lol, but I think it works, feminine, nice and colourful, as long as she keeps her figure I can't see a problem with it!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wonder when she'll get it finished, she may as well get the full job done.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DoubleXL- said:


> I wouldn't say love lol, but I think it works, feminine, nice and colourful, as long as she keeps her figure I can't see a problem with it!


Great!! See boys learn a lesson here @Ashcrapper!! Ner ner :bounce:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Wonder when she'll get it finished, she may as well get the full job done.


sexist pig

not srs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Wonder when she'll get it finished, she may as well get the full job done.


I would go for the full shabang but i don't like all the color..looks amazing though.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DoubleXL- said:


> I wouldn't say love lol, but I think it works, feminine, nice and colourful, as long as she keeps her figure I can't see a problem with it!


Ps...those trousers on ur avi look like artwork


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Ps...those trousers on ur avi look like artwork


Haha primarks best!  I'm all for tattoos on the right women, miss cole is one of them lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Perhaps the fact that i think this is amazing explains why i like cole's lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks class!

fair play to her for doing her own thing


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Before the usual no tattoo brigade turn up with there "that'll look terrible when she's old"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Perhaps the fact that i think this is amazing explains why i like cole's lol


That is amazing a rose on your ass isn't but if she had a bigger ass it'd look better.

With that bein said the best thing abput the tattoo is the ass


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I would go for the full shabang but i don't like all the color..looks amazing though.


Only need some fella smashed out his head to come along and try it on with her right kidney.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Only need some fella smashed out his head to come along and try it on with her right kidney.


??? I actually thought u were going to say pee up her thinking she's a garden and u went one better...kidney???


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> That is amazing a rose on your ass isn't but if she had a bigger ass it'd look better.
> 
> With that bein said the best thing abput the tattoo is the ass


But would u want to turn over in the middle of the night and see that face lol


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ??? I actually thought u were going to say pee up her thinking she's a garden and u went one better...kidney???


Its that or greefly spray


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> But would u want to turn over in the middle of the night and see that face lol


Nah not really wothout her full slap on she's pretty scary... like most women! Even with it she's not my cup of tea


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hyped up beyond belief. I can see 10 better looking ladies - and better looking asses - on the way to the shops ffs...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hyped up beyond belief. I can see 10 better looking ladies - and better looking asses - on the way to the shops ffs...


Where you living?

All I see most mornings is fat ugly birds.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

stupid.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Where you living?
> 
> All I see most mornings is fat ugly birds.


Use your eyes mate Cheryl Cole was one of those lasses not so long back and she didn't get that much attention then...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bet you still wouldn't turn it down tho?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Bet you still wouldn't turn it down tho?


IMO she's far too skinny mate. Give her a cuddle and she'd break.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

id smash her fking hips apart. jus sayin. :whistling:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

It looks like she has sat on a cooker.:no:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> id smash her fking hips apart. jus sayin. :whistling:


No you wouldn't. Just saying :whistling:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No you wouldn't. Just saying :whistling:


yeah your right, i wouldnt get within 10m of her without one of her bodyguards taking me down.

might be worth a try though. jus sayin :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Anddddddd??????


Are you teasing me, or do you really not understand why?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Nah not really wothout her full slap on she's pretty scary... like most women! Even with it she's not my cup of tea


I shall not bite at the 'most women' comment!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

My GF said its not actually a real tattoo. It was a final piece of some art exhibition or some shoite like that.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Are you teasing me, or do you really not understand why?


careful, she will be along to  in a second


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Are you teasing me, or do you really not understand why?


Lol whilst I can be a wind up merchant..in this case,im serious....it's not like its a picture of someone's **** per se..it's about the tattoo and the fact some of the comments were saying what they would do to said ****...I know guys are guys but jeez the artwork far outweighs the ass in this case, these guys talk, like they never seen one before..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> careful, she will be along to  in a second


Shhhhhhh


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

its a guy thing.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I shall not bite at the 'most women' comment!


You just did


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Shhhhhhh


bore off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> You just did


Yh I know couldn't resist..but I didn't do it conventionally...so doesn't count...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> bore off


Oh rudeness


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I shall not bite at the 'most women' comment!


Come on skye I was hopin for you to bite i thought that was a banker lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

I like it but then I'm a big tattoo fan.

Work is top quality too


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> I like it but then I'm a big tattoo fan.
> 
> Work is top quality too


And your thoughts on her ass?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Come on skye I was hopin for you to bite i thought that was a banker lol


Yes I know ..but gotta watch u and ur little wingmen! I like to time my bites :devil2:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Waste of a good bottom one may say


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> And your thoughts on her ass?


Forgot the bum sorry!

Cracking, peachy and one I would like to own for myself!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

This particular publicity machine seems to be in competition with Rihanna at the moment.

Neither can sing or dance. Neither have good tattoos.

Who's next? Katie Price? Give her a fat cheque and she will do it...she's even having babies for money.

Cole is a plastic media product. You wouldn't see me with a tattoo like that!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> You wouldn't see me with a tattoo like that!


Thank fvck for that!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Just going to say it but it looks good and well it looks like it goes all the way in to and down a bit lower if u get me  wouldn't mind waking up to that in the morning


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> This particular publicity machine seems to be in competition with Rihanna at the moment.
> 
> Neither can sing or dance. Neither have good tattoos.
> 
> ...


How very cynical! Of course they can sing and dance and tattoos are a personal choice so it doesn't matter if other people like them or not.

In what way is Katie Price having babies for money? Is she selling them?

The three women you've mentioned are all highly successful in their chosen careers. Good luck to them!


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

if she werent famous no one would care so f uck her


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol whilst I can be a wind up merchant..in this case,im serious....it's not like its a picture of someone's **** per se..it's about the tattoo and the fact some of the comments were saying what they would do to said ****...I know guys are guys but jeez the artwork far outweighs the ass in this case, these guys talk, like they never seen one before..[/QU
> 
> As I said some men are like this & really mean it. Others just make comments to be 'one of the guys'. It's how things are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> No I disagree that ..a good looking woman has her backside tattooed. Did she do it to be lusted after??? Lol do me a favour!!!!
> 
> To some degree I agree with the celeb stuff something's are done for publicity / cash. I don't think this is the case with tattoo on bum.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No I disagree that ..a good looking woman has her backside tattooed. Did she do it to be lusted after??? Lol do me a favour!!!!
> 
> To some degree I agree with the celeb stuff something's are done for publicity / cash. I don't think this is the case with tattoo on bum.


 :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> :lol:


Don't start!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Don't start!!! :gun_bandana:


 :crying:


----------



## Jakey_Clapham (May 21, 2013)

I would destroy her.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jakey_Clapham said:


> I would destroy her.


Charming!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> How very cynical! Of course they can sing and dance and tattoos are a personal choice so it doesn't matter if other people like them or not.
> 
> In what way is Katie Price having babies for money? Is she selling them?
> 
> The three women you've mentioned are all highly successful in their chosen careers. Good luck to them!


Yeah I guess you're right, Jojo.

To be honest this thread isn't one I'm even bothered about. It was just quiet on the site this morning.

The world is celebrity-obsessed to the point of celebrities being celebrity-obsessed.

I'm not interested, I don't know these blingy and glittery meglomaniacs in perspn and life's really too short for me to be @rsed(!) about Mrs. Cole's painted butt


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Jakey_Clapham said:


> I would destroy her.


I can see you being a massive asset to the board after 5 posts.


----------



## Jakey_Clapham (May 21, 2013)

pea head said:


> I can see you being a massive asset to the board after 5 posts.


By "destroy", I mean I think she is beautiful, I love her tattoo and I would seriously like to **** her. I don't think her decision to turn me down would be based upon my internet forum posting history.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Certainly brings new meaning to the phrase "she has Rosey cheeks"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye, I did not infer that because a good looking woman has her bottom tattoed, she does so in order to be lusted after.

I did however, say that I am sure it was done for publicity & etc purposes ergo to be lusted after. As I said: "Look at the context"

Many celebrities have great talent, but they get managed & turned into cash cows. The financial benefits dominate their talent, which often gets undeveloped, as it doesn't suit

the marketing plan that the label/company or brand has decided on.

I am sure she is no exception.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Skye, I did not infer that because a good looking woman has her bottom tattoed, she does so in order to be lusted after.
> 
> I did however, say that I am sure it was done for publicity & etc purposes ergo to be lusted after. As I said: "Look at the context"
> 
> ...


I doubt its for publicity mate she's just a chav.

While I dont rate her I assume she's smart enough to know that sh!t is for life and would only do it for personal reasons not monetary


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Horrible tattoo, but beautifully done, on a very nice bottom belonging to C list celeb.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

That is so bad and distasteful. Saying that I bet most of you would not say no to watering it :laugh: But WOW what a total waste of a nice BUTT!


----------

